

Introducing Redis: a fast key-value database - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/03/11/introducing-redis-a-key-value-database/

======
sanj
_Redis is pretty much an Italian product; and like other Italian products such
as Lamborghini and Ferrari, this schema-less database is amazingly fast._

~~~
zcrar70
I hope it isn't as unreliable in cold weather though:
<http://www.clubscuderia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1539>

------
lanaer
And now I’m curious how Redis stacks up against Tokyo Cabinet
([http://www.igvita.com/2009/02/13/tokyo-cabinet-beyond-key-
va...](http://www.igvita.com/2009/02/13/tokyo-cabinet-beyond-key-value-
store/))

~~~
leej
Are you using Redis in a high traffic and/or production environment?

~~~
lanaer
I am not yet using Redis for anything. Nor TokyoCabinet, actually.

------
jawngee
This is cool, but do we need another key-value store?

~~~
antirez
answer here: <http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/FAQ>

The most important part for the lazy guys: So what is Redis really about? The
User interface with the programmer. Redis aims to export to the programmer the
right tools needed to model a wide range of problems. Sets, Lists with O(1)
push operation, lrange and ltrim, server-side fast intersection between sets,
are primitives that allow to model complex problems with a key value database.

As a proof try to play and download the source of our small twitter clone at
<http://retwis.antirez.com> and imagine to write it with a plain key-value DB:
it's much harder, and slower.

------
antirez
Before the next beta I've to select a license among GPL, LGPL, and BSD. Please
help me if you have some idea about it. I always liked more BSD because there
is more freedom, but for a project like Redis that is used like a 'service'
maybe the BSD is not that useful and the GPL instead works as a protection.
But I'm not _that_ sure.

~~~
ezmobius
BSD, MIT or Apachev2 is my preference. I really don't like the GPL and it does
tend to turn off some folks from using open source projects. I would not be
too concerned about someone taking the work closed source even if you do go
BSD.

~~~
antirez
Ok everybody want BSD, so it's the way to go. About someone closing the source
in a proprietary application, who cares as long as we can still access and
hack on our source BSD-licensed? Ok we have a license :) Thanks

